# Anyone hearing anything yet?



## GobblerChaser (Mar 5, 2001)

I got out a bit this weekend and looked at our cabin near big rapids, seen some turkeys strutting in fields. Didn't hear any. i will be hunting ionia, allegan, and newaygo, with guiding 5 and hunting for myself i got a lot of turkey hunting coming up.
just wondering if anyone is hearing em sound off yet.
gc


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

no sounds or sightings but lots of sign. They have been tearing up the forest floor out back. Stalker said there was lots of turkey sign up north, but all he saw was deer. Ah well the time is close at hand when they gobble at every sound. Can't wait.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

This past weekend, 3-31 & 4-01 we were camping on some private land by brethren, which is near manistee. First thing in the morning sat, a hen was cutting big time while two different gobblers were going nuts. It was great, made me really feel like spring might make it after all. Then sunday morning it turned cold with rain and snow mixed. Thats michigan for yah!


----------



## Baydog (Feb 19, 2000)

For the last week and a half, they been gobbling every morning. I have been getting up a little early in the morning, to let the dogs out before going to work. So you know I have to call and play with the toms. They really rattle the morning air. BAYDOG


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

Last night my dad and I were over at a friend's house logging and whenever he would take the loader up to the house I would hear this gobbler going off. He did it all night and so I finally went to the top of the hill and he was down near the swamp strutting. It was pretty cool, I know I'm pumped up and can't wait for season!


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Birds were sayin' Good Morning in Gratiot County today.
I'm guessin' it will only continue to improve now that the weather has warmed up and we don't have to get outside so darned early to hear 'em.


----------



## Tom Taker (Feb 19, 2000)

Saturday I was in Mt. Pleasant visiting my son at college. when I left to go home around 2 in the afternoon, there were 2 long beards and 3 jakes along with 6 or 7 hens just south of the Wal-Mart where it heads out to M-27. One big guy was in full strut and gobbling. The jakes were chimming in too. pulled over and watched them for about 10 minutes. Cars were zooming by but they paid no attention. The one long beard, double beard about 9" each, got to within about 20 yards of my truck. Where are those kind of birds during season. lol


----------



## henryboy32 (Feb 9, 2000)

My dad had a bird gobbling every few minutes on his own Thursday Morning. He was only a few hundred feed from the house in woods.


----------



## GobblerChaser (Mar 5, 2001)

i went out tonight down in allegan on land that cannot be hunted, so i decided to call a bit, heard one gobble by himself about 6 then got one to gobble at my call at7:30, there starting to fire up.......may 7th is coming
got dad and brother in the first and second season, keep me busy 
gc


----------



## top10%fisherman (Mar 21, 2001)

I live in Holly and have a group of 7 turkeys out back. They are all oiver the fields and yard but not making any noise yet. When they do its usuall early in the morning. They eat the corn around my bird feeder and the gravel in my driveway. I have a small dog that they can out run so now they mostly ignore him.


----------



## Hacksaw (Apr 8, 2001)

went scouting this moring and saw 3 toms 2 jakes and 5 hens. both the jakes and the toms were gobbling like crazy. They were so interested in the hens that they did not even see my dad and I sneaking up on them. We got within 20 yards and they still didnt even know we were there. We tried to call, and they would answer by gobbling but were more interested in the real thing than to see what was goinin on in the woods. We decided to leave them alone and hope they are all still their on opening morning.


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

10:30 AM, I saw a Tom in full strut in Hilliards. He was showing off for a half dozen hens in a cut corn field


----------



## GobblerChaser (Mar 5, 2001)

hey Tom222 wouldn't be just west of hillards would it. I seen a tom there in a wheat field a few days ago. Live in hopkins eh, went to school there, live a mile south of dorr on 18th. so were near close neighbors.


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Hi Gobble Chaser. Welcome to the site.
I saw them in a field on the west side of 18th, about 1/2 mile north of the corner (4 way stop).
Last night, I saw a lone turkey out in the field just south east of that corner.
Are you hunting yet?


----------



## come hunt michigan (Apr 19, 2001)

I went out last nite 4/18/01 and had a blast called in 24 8 toms 12 hens 4 jakes. lots of gobbling and strutin like crazy. now we got warm weather it will get better everyday. wish u all luck monday.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Come Hunt Michigan, First let me say welcome to the Michigan Sportsman Forum.

Second I sure hope that you were calling them birds where YOU and ONLY YOU are going to hunt this spring! I sure would be disapointed if you were any where around where I hunt doing that before the season opened. Why do such a thing as calling to turkeys before the season opened? This I don't understand and there is a lot of this preseason calling going on. I think that any turkey hunter that gets a chance to hunt them birds that you already called will need that luck Monday! Turkey hunting is challenging enough without having so called turkey hunters going out before the season opened and just calling to see if that latest call they just bought will call a turkey or not. This is inmature and not very smart since you just educated them birds to what call not to come to the next time they hear turkey calls and it will make them birds come in silent without making a gobble or sound. 
Please tell us more, was it on public land, or private land that only you will hunt or maybe it was in a area where there is no hunting allowed at all. I'm hoping it was the latter.
Come hunt Michigan where our wild turkeys have been educated to avoid hunters and called to before the season opens
I'm sorry if this post seems brutal and hurtful, but I really enjoy wild turkey hunting so much that I look forward and plan for this time of the year, and the spring turkey season, from the end of the spring season before. I spend lots of money and I lose lots of money just so I can have a fair, honest, legal, one on one, natural encounter with one of the great spirit's greatest game birds on his own ground. Please allow myself and other turkey hunters this chance also. PLEASE DO NOT CALL BIRDS BEFORE THE SEASON STARTS. Please!!!




..SnS


----------



## come hunt michigan (Apr 19, 2001)

well Ty for the welcome.1 It was on my land and only my land. I try to get out and call as much as I can the last week before its time to hunt. I do this all my hunts and it pays off. My land don't have the ppl on it like state land and if I was on state land no I would not call them like I do on my land. I don't see the problem that ppl go and call them in early but I know of a lot of ppl that call to much that's what's not good for ppl like U that want to see birds. hope I answer your ? ok  so at this time I will say if we get a bird or not we all can say that we had a good time in MICHIGAN OUTDOORS. GOOD LUCK ALL.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Question for you Strutnspur. 

When you suggest no calling before opening day, are you refering to all calling? 

I have been using a crow call to locate birds at different times of the day. That way I can find and observe them from a distance without disturbing them. I use a spotting scope so I'm usually 75 to 200 yards away. I didn't think it would cause any problems. 

To answer the original question.

I saw two Toms in full strut - one jake and two hens today up by Harrison north of M-61. I was about 8:30am and befor the rain moved in.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

CHM, Thanks for replying. I hope you enjoy your spring hunt. I'm just about to walk out the door to leave for my hunting area for the first week hunt. I hope that the weather will work out for me, they are saying rain all this weekend and into the begining of my hunt next week. 
Stalker, Locator calls are not going to call the birds to you like hen calls do. They just shock the gobbler into gobbling so you can get a fix on where they are located. Thats how I will scout out the birds before the season opens...Good luck to you and everyone here this season and enjoy the great outdoors!...BYE talk with you guys after next week...SnS


----------



## TJ_255 (Dec 7, 2000)

Hey guys, the other day I was out in the woods behind my house and I was sitting out on a big ridge top when I heard a noise. That noise turned out to be a lone hen. I was wondering if that was normal for a hen to be alone like that. myabe someone could help me out.

Thanks,
-TJ-


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I've been seeing lots of turkeys around here for the past few weeks. My son(12) & I start our hunt 4/30. I'm seeing Toms with hens; groups of Toms, and groups of hens. But no gobbling yet! I've been driving miles of two-tracks every night for the past two weeks and can't get any to gobble from the roost. Did the same thing this morning and didn't hear any. Usually my coyote howler is a sure bet to get them to shock gobble. But nothing is working yet. It just started to warm up yesterday, and is expected to stay in the upper 70's through the week. Hopefully this will get them more active.


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

been hunting all week .the toms are tight with the hens here in midland think they got a early start due to all the early warm weather.MY SON AND I BOTH GOT OURS .NEXT WEEK I CALL FOR MY YOUNGEST SON 13 YEARS OLD VERY FIRST HUNT OF ANY KIND!
GOOD LUCK ALL


----------

